# GBA #2818 - Pixeline i Pixeline (Europe)



## JPH (Dec 8, 2008)

^^release-2818^^


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 8, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## Filter (Dec 8, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> HOLY SHIT! WHAT HAPPENED?



Someone divided by 0.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 8, 2008)

Holy Crap. Why couldn't it end with Yggdra Union?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 8, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Holy Crap. Why couldn't it end with Yggdra Union?



Becuase the Danish end *EVERYTHING*


----------



## Raika (Dec 8, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Let the GBA die you EVIL game!!!


----------



## Gamer (Dec 8, 2008)

still don't get the numbering... i know GBATemp has different numeration, but if Yggdra Union (E) is 2815, 2816 it's Bratz.... then what game is 2817????


----------



## Hachibei (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, this is just great. The Danish pissed on GBA's grave.


----------



## takieda (Dec 8, 2008)

better yet, what happened to 2816 and 2817 as well?


----------



## superrob (Dec 8, 2008)

Hahaha looks like someone cant read their own screenshots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Pixeline i Pixeline"
In english that means Pixeline inside Pixeline x'D

The real title is "Pixeline i pixieland"

And YAY for Denmark for reviving the GBA lol!


----------



## Falco20019 (Dec 9, 2008)

GBA will NEVER die... ehm... maybe... but not yet!


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 9, 2008)

Who would buy a GBA game such as this? I can see it now: Products Sold: 2 - From a parent who wanted to save cash because they couldn't find a DS Game..


----------



## Zaiga (Dec 9, 2008)

Why couldn't the GBA end with Yggdra Union!?


----------



## berlinka (Dec 9, 2008)

Good, let the new GBA game flood BEGIN!!!!!


----------



## Alastair (Dec 9, 2008)

Hopefully this is as intended for kids as it looks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll play it to practice dansk.


----------



## amptor (Dec 9, 2008)

so..why isn't this release -amptor? since I release so many girl themed games with my ficticious dumping hardware..


----------



## baronluigi (Dec 9, 2008)

After several months of sleeping, GBA scene has awakened...or maybe not? xD


----------



## eltrut (Dec 9, 2008)

i read this as a new "GBAtemp recommends:" and was hoping this had good gameplay as the graphics aren't great, as well as hoping for a translation due to the dutch.

poor ill-informed me.


----------



## Frog (Dec 9, 2008)

This isn't a new gbatemp recommends...


----------



## jowan (Dec 10, 2008)

so you sure this game wasnt released a while ago and they just dumped it today?


----------



## Drkirby (Dec 10, 2008)

jowan said:
			
		

> so you sure this game wasnt released a while ago and they just dumped it today?


Most likely was dumped today, some group must of just realized it existed. Still most likely 100ish GBA games missing for the scene, though I doubt any of them or noteworthy and nothing more then single language versions of other games..


----------



## Dark (Dec 10, 2008)

I though this was the game of the week


----------



## Arkansaw (Dec 10, 2008)

omgwtfbbq....hell has frozen over!!


----------



## Alastair (Dec 10, 2008)

eltrut said:
			
		

> ...as well as hoping for a translation due to the dutch.
> 
> poor ill-informed me.


I'll inform you that it's not Dutch. Danish does start with a D though! Close!


----------



## Zyenet (Dec 10, 2008)

Pixeline i Pixeline...

*THE WORLD ENDS WITH YOU!*


----------



## spiritos (Dec 10, 2008)

Whoa, and we thought the thing was dead, that was something NO ONE anticipated, lol
too bad it's probably shovelware


----------



## updowners (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 10, 2008)

http://pixeline.dk/





Edit: Looks like she's making an appearance on DS as well
http://www.pixelineshop.dk/Startside-580.a...roductID=PROD68


----------



## Orangegamer (Dec 10, 2008)

woohoo
another GBA game
too ruin everyones lives
especially mine


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 10, 2008)

The blonde, manically grinning, Danish face of Satan...

I'd hit it.


----------



## AlexFili (Dec 10, 2008)

Pixel line... interesting.
Let the GBA flood commence!


----------



## pilotwangs (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice to see gba releases still coming out,even if they are pretty bad.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 10, 2008)

is this part of recommended games by gbatemp... i hope not lols


----------



## Daku93 (Dec 11, 2008)

Well... Propably the last Game, that is released for the GBA ever!!


----------



## superrob (Dec 14, 2008)

Omgwtfbbq fix the title!

Pixeline inside Pixeline isn't really right xD (Its Pixeline i pixieland which is the real title)

Danskerene er kloge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Lad disse ord vidne om den store spil udgivelse (Lies (Fæsent skrevet af mig)).


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 24, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Omgwtfbbq fix the title!
> 
> Pixeline inside Pixeline isn't really right xD (Its Pixeline i pixieland which is the real title)
> 
> ...


Actually it's a hentai game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway it seems no one expected another GBA release - not even the staff themselves.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 31, 2008)

There are still a few games before this one, so... where are they?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 31, 2008)

From http://ludibria.com/index.php?sys=gba

5-12-2008  	Game  	Pixeline_i_Pixieland_DANISH_GBA-iND
5-6-2008 	Beta/Demo 	Fire_Emblem_-_Rekka_no_Ken_Prototype_0219_JPN_GBA-HPZ
5-6-2008 	Beta/Demo 	Fire_Emblem_-_Rekka_no_Ken_Prototype_0206_JPN_GBA-HPZ
5-6-2008 	Game 	Bratz_the_Movie_EUR_GBA-SirVG
8-4-2008 	Game 	Yggdra_Union_We_ll_Never_Fight_Alone_EUR_GBA-iND
8-4-2008 	Game 	Super_Robot_Taisen_Original_Generation_EUR_GBA-iND

Bratz apparently never pre'd and the dump date in the nfo is april (we did all this in the Yggdra Union thread by the way). We have the previous two and the Fire emblem are betas and would not be anything other than XXXX.


----------



## DJ Hobo (Dec 31, 2008)

the Bratz movie game was dumped. I saw a rom of it at a rom site.


----------



## Firedrake1 (Apr 11, 2009)

lawls this is adorable.


----------



## Kingfield (Apr 26, 2009)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO.


----------



## mathyuowns (Dec 14, 2010)

GBA RELEASES ARE DEAD


----------

